# Car Insurance



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Does my NCD that I have built up in the UK count for anything in Cyprus or do I have to build it up again?

tks
PhilandBev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philandbev said:


> Does my NCD that I have built up in the UK count for anything in Cyprus or do I have to build it up again?
> 
> tks
> PhilandBev[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Veronica said:


> philandbev said:
> 
> 
> > Does my NCD that I have built up in the UK count for anything in Cyprus or do I have to build it up again?
> ...


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

philandbev said:


> Does my NCD that I have built up in the UK count for anything in Cyprus or do I have to build it up again?
> 
> tks
> PhilandBev


As Veronica says, yes it will and they will specifically ask for it. You will generally pay a higher premium if you don't have any although Gan Direct accepted my reasons for not having any as I lived in another country for 3 years where I didn't drive and where in fact car insurance doesn't exist.

They had to send it for underwriting (took 10 mins) but accepted me at normal rates.


----------

